# Children and herps



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I met a little boy at a herp society meeting that I was giving a talk and slide show at the other week. He was 7 years old and was absolutely a wonder to listen to!
He kept some milksnakes and made sure several times during his conversation with me that I understood they were _his_ snakes. His Dad also kept snakes and had gotten these for him. ( I also had a rather good conversation with his Dad, who as we all know does the lions share of the work, but who did say that his son did a lot of the work.)

My question, is what do you all consider too young to start off with their own animals (herps)?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Anything younger than eight. It depends entirely on the child, and parents. If the parents show them the responsible way to handle animals it should be ok. Just like the boy you spoke to, his dad would have shown him the correct way to handle a snake from a young age.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree, eight sounds about right. I had a bunch of newts and frogs at that age, didn't have reptiles until about twelve or so.

-PK


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I beleave it totaly depends on the childs level of maturity and the willingness of the 
parents to guide and help with the education and care of the animal.

I know alot of 25 year olds that should not own a reptile, so an age limit is
always a bit missleading,

I have met some 6 year olds just as profecient at Scientific names as some of the best of us and have a keen sense even at that age how to care for the animals.

Usually this is bacause the parents take the time to help them along in their
interest.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i got green tree frogs when i was 6 and i kno I was the one taking care of them..... my dad dissapproved so much. but snakes id say arounf 8


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

> My question, is what do you all consider too young to start off with their own animals (herps)?


Hello dear all








In my oppinion, the key to a succesful reptile keeper is knowledge. I met little children who knew almost about anything and I met adults who almost knew...nothing.
If one kid is well educated about what he/she is going to have as a pet, then that kid is ready to have a starter pet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> I beleave it totaly depends on the childs level of maturity and the willingness of the parents to guide and help with the education and care of the animal.


 Yup, I believe the assistance and guidence of a parent or knowledgeable sibling is key to children keeping herps. Without it, a reptile can be dangerous to a child.

I've read that at the height of the pet baby red-eared slider trade, hundreds of children came down with Salmonellosis from inproperly handling their pets. A few even died.


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

> I've read that at the height of the pet baby red-eared slider trade, hundreds of children came down with Salmonellosis from inproperly handling their pets. A few even died.


Yup, I've read that too


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

when they're old enough to crawl with.


----------

